# Consumer Rub



## nomnomnom (Oct 22, 2013)

What are some of your all's suggestions on the best overall rub from the store? I've been toying around with a simple 1/2c brown sugar, 1/4c paprika, and 1tbs of salt,pepper,ground mustard,chilli powder,onion and garlic powder, and some cayane but I think I am bored of it already. It almost taste like Grippos chips if you eat it plain, hehe.


----------



## kathrynn (Oct 22, 2013)

To purchase and not make home made....I prefer Lotta Bull's rubs, sauces and things.

Kat


----------



## dewetha (Oct 22, 2013)

when i don;t use mine, i use Lysander's made by geneva foods dot com. the burbon rub in is great. i used it on fish,chicken and ribs. there lemon pepper rub is real good on chicken as well.

i didn't care for there spicy bourbon but that's just me.

what does it for me is stuff is labeled : Lysander's Meat Rubs are all natural with no preservatives, fillers or MSG.

just like i make it:)


----------



## weihl165 (Nov 1, 2013)

Just be careful of using store bought rubs, as they tend to be very salty. For store bought or bottled rubs, I like Plowboys, Daves rib rub is ok, or search for big bald bbq rub, from jeffs book, goes pretty good with everything. Good Luck!


----------



## millerk0486 (Nov 1, 2013)

If you have any good BBQ restaurants near you, sometimes you can buy their rub.


----------



## smokeusum (Nov 1, 2013)

weihl165 said:


> Just be careful of using store bought rubs, as they tend to be very salty. For store bought or bottled rubs, I like Plowboys, Daves rib rub is ok, or search for big bald bbq rub, from jeffs book, goes pretty good with everything. Good Luck!



I second the salt thing!


----------

